# Avicularia fasciculata



## pokiecollector (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about Avicularia fasciculata...are there any for sale and how much do they cost ?


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 3, 2006)

I doubt very much you will find any, I never heard about 'em in the hobby ... you can always ask to Martin if he know about any specimen mated or breeding soon ... 

Go in contact
http://tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello!

As far as I know the original description do not allow to identified any avic correctly as Avicularia fasciculata, but maybe Rick West has another opinion since so he has identified Avicularia fasciculata in his "foto-bank" here: 
http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B00184KD0B7KAEC2K1495BD9B779A1F2C.html


----------



## MindUtopia (Apr 3, 2006)

As far as I know there could perhaps be a few WC specimens out there somewhere, but I've never seen any available for sale so I imagine there isn't any captive bred stock.  But these things of course can vary by country and there may be some somewhere other than the U.S.


----------



## pokiecollector (Apr 4, 2006)

They almost look like a p.metallica


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 8, 2008)

For my first post  , here is a photo of my Avicularia fasciculata. I got him from a shop in Bovingdon, England, although as even the owner said, this is a very rare spider to have, and he doubts that he will get any more in stock.


----------



## bev7o9 (Sep 17, 2008)

*avic fasciculata*

Here are 2 pics of mine, before and after its moult 2 weeks ago.
Once it get's bigger i wont be able to keep it as you can see the bugger ran onto my hand when i tried to take a pic then before i could put camera down it was up my arm and behind me before i can blink. 
I was lucky as in it came back down the other side otherwise i dont know what id of done alone in a room with no mirrors and 3 dogs waiting outside the door!
Its made me to nervous to ever think of taking it out again!
I have only had a pink toe befor which is so slow and docile... which suits me!


----------



## bev7o9 (Sep 17, 2008)

*woops try again*

The pictures didnt post so will try again

Reactions: Like 1


----------

